# Anyone dealt this breeder/ bloodline



## Dalton23 (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm looking at possibly getting a German shepherd puppy but I am a little concerned about the health, hips and temperament. I found this breeder through my searching and they look to have a good perigee. The line is 
Vom Berk Haus German Shepherds.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I have no personal experience with this breeder. So, maybe their dogs are fabulous, maybe not. They seem to be relying on what's in their dogs' pedigrees instead of proving why their dogs are breedworthy. What are you looking for in a GSD? Maybe if you state that, people can offer suggestions on breeders. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Gunny (Jun 15, 2016)

Dalton23 said:


> I'm looking at possibly getting a German shepherd puppy but I am a little concerned about the health, hips and temperament. I found this breeder through my searching and they look to have a good perigee. The line is
> Vom Berk Haus German Shepherds.



Where are you located, might help in locating in your general area.....BTW Welcome to the site....:grin2:


----------



## Dalton23 (Sep 1, 2016)

I am in Arizona and I am looking for a good family guard dog. I had a very large guard dog that has just passed away from bone cancer. My what I am mostly looking for is a puppy with a good temperament and with good health(hips). Thanks for the replys.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don't have any personal recommendations, but there are a lot of breeders in AZ. Make a list of all of them, pick a few that have what you want to research and then ask again here. Also search here for Arizona breeders,


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Here are a few

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-line-breeder-possibly-socal.html#post7827553

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/523178-breeder-recommendation-arizona.html


----------



## Dalton23 (Sep 1, 2016)

Thank you I will look into those.


----------



## Tkelly (Aug 16, 2019)

I am new to the forum, and own a few DDR German Shepards.

[DELETED BY ADMIN - PM OP FOR INFO]


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I live in AZ, and got a pup from a breeder in WA, if that tells you anything.

By guard dog, do you mean an outside only dog? Have to ask, raised in AZ, seems like there a TON of outside dog only “guard dogs.” If that’s the case, don’t have one shipped from a northern breeder, it won’t fair well in the heat.


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

3 yo thread


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

misfits said:


> 3 yo thread



Yo! I totally missed that. Thanks for the wake up.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Tkelly said:


> I am new to the forum, and own a few DDR German Shepards.
> 
> [DELETED BY ADMIN - PM OP FOR INFO]


We've had German Shepards for over 60 years and the last 17 all came from


> Last edited by WIBackpacker; Today at 10:55 AM. Reason: To be a part of the parody


 Everyone always says their the smartest, prettiest dogs anywhere! Evry k-9 handler wants to buy them. they all wuld have been awesome shutsund dogs. 120 lbs and would kiss babies right before they ate a bad guy. My wife, Morgan Fairchild, never had to worry about anything. And straight backs? You bet! Nobody cares more about their dogs then them. Their the greatest!


( Now its complete. It needed 'That guy" )


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

That’s a total crock. Everyone knows WGSL are the best for pet companions. Get a working line, and your kid will be eaten, your house a ruined mess, and will have to be crated unless working. You’re setting yourself up for failure from step one if you go with a working line.

Now my showline breeder has won 29 grand champion titles, and there is a 22yr waiting list for her pups. You probably couldn’t afford it anyway, they are over 13k. I mean, it’s impossible to get one, but it’s the only safe route to take unless you want a hyped up bundle of nerves just waiting to snap. 

Don’t like the roached back? Got you covered. I breed my GSD to a WL to get that straight back you’re looking for, and lucky for you, the bitch just dropped a litter. Only 250 without papers. No pictures of the sire available, he was imported just for this litter. And yes, they are supposed to have crossed eyes, how else are they supposed to see in all directions at the same time! 

Okay, maybe too much, but paaaaaain meds are fun.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Jchrest said:


> That’s a total crock. Everyone knows WGSL are the best for pet companions. Get a working line, and your kid will be eaten, your house a ruined mess, and will have to be crated unless working. You’re setting yourself up for failure from step one if you go with a working line.
> 
> Now my showline breeder has won 29 grand champion titles, and there is a 22yr waiting list for her pups. You probably couldn’t afford it anyway, they are over 13k. I mean, it’s impossible to get one, but it’s the only safe route to take unless you want a hyped up bundle of nerves just waiting to snap.
> 
> ...


dang, I think you need a nap. :wink2:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I have no idea what we are talking about.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I have no idea what we are talking about.


We were breaking off leash laws, trespassing, and swimming. Just got back. What did I miss?


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I was busy getting a brace off my back, but once I got home, I opened the gates to let everyone have free reign of the neighborhood. They’ve been cooped up in the house too long. I obviously didn’t go with them, hello, still in recovery! I’m sure someone will see them and catch them with their on leash dog at some point, and AC will bring them back to me, so I’m not worried.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> We were breaking off leash laws, trespassing, and swimming. Just got back. What did I miss?


I wish I knew. This thread isn’t making sense. I missed all the good stuff too when I was exercising my dogs.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Jchrest said:


> I was busy getting a brace off my back, but once I got home, I opened the gates to let everyone have free reign of the neighborhood. They’ve been cooped up in the house too long. I obviously didn’t go with them, hello, still in recovery! I’m sure someone will see them and catch them with their on leash dog at some point, and AC will bring them back to me, so I’m not worried.


Oooo! I'm tellin"! 

:lurking:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I wish I knew. This thread isn’t making sense. I missed all the good stuff too when I was exercising my dogs.


Do as Jchrest do!


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Jchrest said:
> 
> 
> > I was busy getting a brace off my back, but once I got home, I opened the gates to let everyone have free reign of the neighborhood. They’ve been cooped up in the house too long. I obviously didn’t go with them, hello, still in recovery! I’m sure someone will see them and catch them with their on leash dog at some point, and AC will bring them back to me, so I’m not worried.
> ...


Lmao. I’ll give you my moms number, you can call her and tell!


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

We are just being silly. It was a thread from 3yrs ago that popped up, so everyone is just teasing about hot button topics.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Jchrest said:


> Lmao. I’ll give you my moms number, you can call her and tell!


Is she an extrovert or an introvert?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Do as Jchrest do!


I will!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I will!


The party is over her house. :dancingtree:


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Jchrest said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao. I’ll give you my moms number, you can call her and tell!
> ...


Mass manipulater. Not sure sure where that falls on the spectrum. But none of the stories she tells about me are true. Especially the one about me trying to jump off the roof with an umbrella because I thought I could fly like Mary Poppins.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Jchrest said:


> Mass manipulater. Not sure sure where that falls on the spectrum. But none of the stories she tells about me are true. Especially the one about me trying to jump off the roof with an umbrella because I thought I could fly like Mary Poppins.


Maybe we should switch the party to her house!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Two parties. One tonight, one tomorrow. We can each bring a dog as our plus ones.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Two parties. One tonight, one tomorrow. We can each bring a dog as our plus ones.


How about a dog and a puppy?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

LuvShepherds said:


> I have no idea what we are talking about.


Basic rule of breeder thread progression. Poster slams breeder, new members fly to their defense with the same over used adulations. Some random, opinionated and sarcastic crank attempts to subtly antagonize them, then the thread gets closed.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> How about a dog and a puppy?


Yes, or two puppies for those of us (not me) who have two.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> Basic rule of breeder thread progression. Poster slams breeder, new members fly to their defense with the same over used adulations. Some random, opinionated and sarcastic crank attempts to subtly antagonize them, then the thread gets closed.


We haven’t reached the closed part yet here, which is good. We can still have fun.


----------

